# Hi All



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice to find this forum. I breed, raise and show American Saddlebred Horses, but love all kinds. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Janine (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

hey welcome to the forum. There's a lot of saddlebred luvers on here. Theres even some topics about them.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! Your horse is pretty!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

WElcome!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you all for that warm welcome. Also, thank you for the compliment on JC a/k/a Buck Almighty--the horse pictured. He is a homebred 3 year old saddlebred.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares! He is a beauty!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What a handsome fella! Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome I have received from everyone in this forum. It is a wonderful place!!!!


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to HF! :lol:


----------



## JC's Mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!


----------

